

Draft: Introduction to High Performance Scientiﬁc Computing - yarapavan
http://www.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/Articles/EijkhoutIntroToHPC.pdf

======
yarapavan
Book Page: [http://tacc-
web.austin.utexas.edu/staff/home/veijkhout/publi...](http://tacc-
web.austin.utexas.edu/staff/home/veijkhout/public_html/istc/istc.html)

